# My embarrassing wood pile!



## 930dreamer (Oct 13, 2013)

Hard wood isn't prevalent in the Texas Panhandle and Oak is selling for about $300 a cord. I stop at both local brush dump area on the way to the shop. This is the start for next years burning. The 7000 Sq ft cabinet shop next door keeps me in free oak for kindling.


----------



## oldspark (Oct 13, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that woodpile, you guys in Texas dont need that good stuff we do up north.


----------



## CenterTree (Oct 13, 2013)

I didn't know that FED-EX delivered firewood.





Don't know why the driver didn't park a little closer though.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 13, 2013)

How much wood do you need for a season?  Average winter highs/lows?


----------



## pjohnson (Oct 13, 2013)

I was trying to figure out how you got that kindling to stack so nice then I realized the picture is on its side.


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 13, 2013)

Joful said:


> How much wood do you need for a season?  Average winter highs/lows?


 
We had a blizzard in Feburary2013 so the temps are all different through out the winter. The wood I'm cutting will be for the house but I've thought about a wood burner for my shop as well. I going to start imposing imminent domain on all item I can use/recycle off the blacktop ( aluminum FedEx truck body/Ford F350).


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 13, 2013)

The average low in Amarillo all of Jan. and Feb. is mid twenties. And the wind is fierce. Spent a lot of time there back when.


----------



## Woody Stover (Oct 13, 2013)

Is that Black Locust? With that stuff, you don't need a lot.


----------



## Craby (Oct 13, 2013)

I was also wondering how kindling could be stacked so well unrestrained till pointed out about the photo orientation.
Looks like wood dries out pretty fast out there. Lots of open space, sun, & wind. No fall leaves building up against your wood piles. Probably not much need to top cover your wood.


----------



## CenterTree (Oct 13, 2013)

pjohnson said:


> I was trying to figure out how you got that kindling to stack so nice then I realized the picture is on its side.


Now THAT'S funny right there!

It made me look twice also.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 13, 2013)

930dreamer said:


> We had a blizzard in Feburary2013 so the temps are all different through out the winter. The wood I'm cutting will be for the house but I've thought about a wood burner for my shop as well. I going to start imposing imminent domain on all item I can use/recycle off the blacktop ( aluminum FedEx truck body/Ford F350).



I remember racing a blizzard there one time. We ended up going south. Missed the snow but ran into the danged wind that area is famous for. 

I could not help but notice the lack of trees in the pictures.


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 24, 2013)

Man my back is smoked, I picked up a 35 ton splitter at 0930 and finished at 1900hrs.  I cut everything I had to length and split. I still have two full rows that need to be split but that's going to have to wait for another day. Forgot to get some pics. Some home made pizza.


----------



## AmarilloSlim (Oct 25, 2013)

oldspark said:


> Nothing wrong with that woodpile, you guys in Texas dont need that good stuff we do up north.


Come hangout for some wind awhile. The windy city Chicago rates around 70 in the nation we are in the top 20. (edit) according to Wikipedia we are #3 in the nation. 40F sounds nice till you add in 30 mph sustained north wind. No wind breaks on the caprock.


----------



## AmarilloSlim (Oct 25, 2013)

930dreamer there is 4 brush sites here not 2. Looks like you have elm and some cotton. Same as me. FYI the brush site on south soncy is LOADED with locust  Welcome to the site and give me a pm if you ever need some help. I'm young and full of energy. Gotta do something to stay outta trouble.


----------



## oldspark (Oct 25, 2013)

AmarilloSlim said:


> Come hangout for some wind awhile. The windy city Chicago rates around 70 in the nation we are in the top 20. (edit) according to Wikipedia we are #3 in the nation. 40F sounds nice till you add in 30 mph sustained north wind. No wind breaks on the caprock.


 
I missed this post the first time, we have plenty of wind in north west Iowa, if you look at the average wind speeds for the US the center of the country from texas to North Dakota has the highest average wind speeds so our wind speeds are pretty much the same as yours. Makes for some good wind chills in the winter, worst I remember is 80 below.
Windy city is a phrase refering to the people not the wind amounts.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 25, 2013)

Ugly wood piles make as much heat as pretty ones.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 25, 2013)

AmarilloSlim said:


> Come hangout for some wind awhile. The windy city Chicago rates around 70 in the nation we are in the top 20. (edit) according to Wikipedia we are #3 in the nation. 40F sounds nice till you add in 30 mph sustained north wind. No wind breaks on the caprock.



I am from Lubbock. I have always said that whoever named Chicago the Windy City never lived in Lubbock or Amarillo.


----------



## oldspark (Oct 25, 2013)

People are blabber mouths in Chi Town.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 25, 2013)

930dreamer said:


> Man my back is smoked, I picked up a 35 ton splitter at 0930 and finished at 1900hrs.  I cut everything I had to length and split. I still have two full rows that need to be split but that's going to have to wait for another day. Forgot to get some pics. Some home made pizza.



So why is your back smoked?


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm almost 70 years old,



just kidding, I jumped out of perfectly good military airplanes for four years.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 25, 2013)

Not kidding here. I turn 71 tomorrow but I've never understood why anyone would want to jump out of  perfectly safe airplane unless it was on the ground already! But, military is sometimes necessary.


----------



## bag of hammers (Oct 25, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Not kidding here. I turn 71 tomorrow but I've never understood why anyone would want to jump out of perfectly safe airplane unless it was on the ground already! But, military is sometimes necessary.


Hey Backwoods - happy b-day.  Hope you enjoy many more years by the Fireview...


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 25, 2013)

Happy B-day Backwoods.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 26, 2013)

Happy birthday Dennis


----------



## oldspark (Oct 26, 2013)

Happy birthday Dennis.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 26, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Not kidding here. I turn 71 tomorrow



Happy Birthday Dennis.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 26, 2013)

The pic of the pizza looks good. I'm actually hungry now


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 26, 2013)

Three loads in my long bed Toyota filled my wood rack(two rows deep), I think I should have split this a little smaller. All the long pieces on the right are Oak strips from the cabinet shop, I still need to cut up into smaller kindling size. This didn't put a dent in the wood supply I have stored at my shop (cutting area).


----------



## cptoneleg (Oct 26, 2013)

oldspark said:


> Nothing wrong with that woodpile, you guys in Texas dont need that good stuff we do up north.




Many a winters that part of Texas, will have some of the coldest days in the nation, wendy also.


----------



## oldspark (Oct 27, 2013)

cptoneleg said:


> Many a winters that part of Texas, will have some of the coldest days in the nation, wendy also.


Funny, see the little man winking there.


----------



## cptoneleg (Oct 27, 2013)

oldspark said:


> Funny, see the little man winking there.


 

Im in Cedar Rapids right now working at Alliant power trying to get done before I see just How cold it can get here.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 27, 2013)

930dreamer said:


> Three loads in my long bed Toyota filled my wood rack(two rows deep), I think I should have split this a little smaller. All the long pieces on the right are Oak strips from the cabinet shop, I still need to cut up into smaller kindling size. This didn't put a dent in the wood supply I have stored at my shop (cutting area).



Those strips should be ideal!


----------



## 930dreamer (Nov 9, 2013)

A little more work today.


----------



## BillsWS (Nov 9, 2013)

Happy Birthday Dennis.  I was thinking of you and the others here today.  I was outside stacking wood.  Hauled  PU load of dry stuff and put it in the garage for easy access.  It is the maple I c/s/s last year in October.  Just got the Sirocco 30 installed Monday night. Had a fire Tuesday morning so I could get ready for work with my hearing protection earmuffs on to muffle out the smoke detectors going off due to paint curing.  The detectors quit about 5 minutes before I left  for work and they have not gone off since.  Came home Tuesday night to a toasty warm house.  So far I am loving the stove.  I am a little concerned that my burn times don't seem as good as the Princess, but that may be due to the wood I am burning (species and H2O content possibly).  Screwed up and made my hearth about 4" too short so I have a bit more work to do before I can get it inspected.  I will post pics in a day or two.


----------



## BIGDADDY (Nov 9, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> The average low in Amarillo all of Jan. and Feb. is mid twenties. And the wind is fierce. Spent a lot of time there back when.


Never would have guessed.


----------



## Hills Hoard (Nov 10, 2013)

looks dry there!...nice pile of wood too!


----------



## oldspark (Nov 10, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> The average low in Amarillo all of Jan. and Feb. is mid twenties. And the wind is fierce. Spent a lot of time there back when.


 That is a little misleading as the temperatures still get up fairly good in the day time, we are having weather like that now.
http://www.weather.com/weather/wxclimatology/monthly/graph/USTX0029


----------



## 930dreamer (Nov 10, 2013)

We got her gone today!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 10, 2013)

Interesting way of stacking on the ends. That is still a lot of good hard work. Congratulations.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 10, 2013)

BillsWS said:


> Happy Birthday Dennis.  I was thinking of you and the others here today.  I was outside stacking wood.  Hauled  PU load of dry stuff and put it in the garage for easy access.  It is the maple I c/s/s last year in October.  Just got the Sirocco 30 installed Monday night. Had a fire Tuesday morning so I could get ready for work with my hearing protection earmuffs on to muffle out the smoke detectors going off due to paint curing.  The detectors quit about 5 minutes before I left  for work and they have not gone off since.  Came home Tuesday night to a toasty warm house.  So far I am loving the stove.  I am a little concerned that my burn times don't seem as good as the Princess, but that may be due to the wood I am burning (species and H2O content possibly).  Screwed up and made my hearth about 4" too short so I have a bit more work to do before I can get it inspected.  I will post pics in a day or two.



Thanks Bill. Interesting weather forecast you have, but that is pretty normal for this time of the year. Get ready, you'll be shoveling quite regularly very soon. When you aren't shoveling, you can add on to the hearth. Good luck with the stove and I hope it is a good one for you.


----------



## 930dreamer (Nov 10, 2013)

I still need to find something for the ends, thus my embarrassing wood pile.


----------



## longboarder2 (Nov 10, 2013)

how much for the 72' cutlass?


----------



## 930dreamer (Nov 10, 2013)

The East forty tends to collect unloved vehicle, not sure who it belongs too?


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 11, 2013)

Can't believe the car survived. In Lubbock back in the seventies we used to joke that you could stop at a red light in Amarillo and when the light changed your T-4 four speed would be missing.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 11, 2013)

930dreamer said:


> I still need to find something for the ends, thus my embarrassing wood pile.



Certainly no need to be embarrassed over your wood pile. As for the ends, experiment a bit over time until you find what works best for you. I just happen to like the cribbed ends which make a wood pile look good and is strong too. Besides, the cost is zero.


----------



## 930dreamer (Dec 24, 2013)

18 days off, my goal is a truck load each day. Here's my start so far.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 24, 2013)

Good start. Was some of that cut by a friendly beaver?


----------



## 930dreamer (Dec 24, 2013)

Looks that way, but I'm not sure if we have Beavers in Amarillo, TX.


----------



## NH_Wood (Dec 24, 2013)

930dreamer said:


> Looks that way, but I'm not sure if we have Beavers in Amarillo, TX.



I'm pretty sure you have beavers there - never been there but range is correct. Cheers!


----------



## 930dreamer (Dec 24, 2013)

I almost loaded that entire tree, not sure the wood type but it's very heavy/green.


----------



## 930dreamer (Dec 27, 2013)

This is my end of the week spoils. I pick up the splitter Saturday morning.


----------



## 930dreamer (Dec 28, 2013)

All split but still need to do some stacking.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 28, 2013)

930dreamer said:


> Looks that way, but I'm not sure if we have Beavers in Amarillo, TX.



Blame it on armadillos then.


----------



## 930dreamer (Dec 29, 2013)

Wood splitter in action!


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 29, 2013)

You need a milk crate to do it that way!


----------



## 930dreamer (Jan 2, 2014)

Stacked some wood today and things are looking better at the shop. All the wood closest to the shop side needs to be cut to length and restacked.


----------

